# bx2230 steering cylinder repair



## matlayfield (Jul 6, 2013)

I have the o ring kit for the cylinder and have it removed the cylinder as the tech manual says to do. I am at the point where you have to drill a hole in the cylinder to remove a ring so you can slide out shaft and replace rings and reassemble. 
However it doesn't specify a exact location and to further complicate things it references a .267 drill bit and a .10 drill bit on the same page. 
SO I AM STUCK AT THIS POINT


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Could it be .10 Mil and .267 inch. Not an expert on the metric system, but is that a possibility?


----------



## matlayfield (Jul 6, 2013)

tractor beam said:


> Could it be .10 Mil and .267 inch. Not an expert on the metric system, but is that a possibility?


It specified inches or metric. Those numbers were in inches.


----------

